# pepsi sex cans



## DeaconDave (Nov 20, 2008)

while going through some boxes of bottles .I  found 12 pepsi cans , if you put one can on top of another they spell SEX. Are these cans worth keeping??
  Dave.


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 20, 2008)

Let's see a picture, please.


----------



## lego110 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, I'm glad you're proud of that.


----------



## wonkapete (Nov 20, 2008)

Dave, no, not real big collector's items.  I've seen them go $.50 to $1 a piece before..


----------



## cc6pack (Nov 20, 2008)

sounds like somebody else is the MORON


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 20, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: lego110


 Ray, I'm a little curious about your response?  Is that a response to me asking to see a picture?  I have not seen or heard of these cans before and it is interesting, I personally would like to see what it looks like.  You do realize that this forum is designed with the ability for adding pictures and that most people do post pictures of their bottles or cans, right?  Of course you do, you just did it with that clever little sign you posted.  [>:]


----------



## wonkapete (Nov 20, 2008)

These are the cans Dave is referring to..


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you Jerry, that is kinda cool but strange too?  I'm surprised Pepsi would do something like that?  Do you know what year that was?  It must have been controversal but I never heard of it.  

 Starbucks got all kinds of flack from their little logo change this year due to it's sexual interpretation.  I think it's just funny.


----------



## DeaconDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank You Workapete for the information. I would like to post pic's but dont have the gear to do it. We just purchased a camera and my Dauter is going to teach me how to do it. The pic's that you posted are the same cans that I have. I think that they came out in the  late 1960 or early 1970. P epsi had to pull them because of the big uproar from  one and all.
 Tahnks again.
 Dave


----------



## wonkapete (Nov 20, 2008)

No, these were part of a promotional set of cans in Summer of 1990.  The set were 'Cool Cans'.  Pepsi claimed the wording was just a coincidence.  They weren't pulled because of it, the promotion just ran out.  Here's one of the cartons I bought when they came out.


----------



## lego110 (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't have them. when i seen the post i wanted to see if it was try. so i search it and found this pic. Since i found a pic of them i posted it because Wilkie asked to see a pic.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 21, 2008)

What happened is he direct linked to a site that doesnt like people direct linking to thier photos. If you enter the actual URL for the photo into your browser you will see the correct image and not the nasty filler message. Lego probably saw the correct image on his machine. No big deal.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 21, 2008)

I remember those cans back when I was a kid in the 80's.  Must have been around the time of the "New Coke".  There are all kinds of weird things like that.  Ever look at a pack of camel cigarettes?  Subliminal advertising.


----------



## Michdigger (Nov 22, 2008)

Its sort of like finding the hitchhiker on this Camel pack..


----------

